# Vik Custom Black Lotus build pic's



## fretninjadave (May 29, 2010)

After waiting long enough i finally got an ok by Master Vik to post my Black lotus builld story "mostly Pics" 

Here're the specs we'll be following:

24 frets 652mm 25.66"
Honduran mahogany/ash body
Set-in bubinga/rosewood/maple neck
Rosewood fingerboard with compound radius (12-20")
German fretwire
OFR 7 tremolo
Gotoh tuners 4+3
DM D-Sonic 7/SD '59 7 pickups 
CTS pots 
Switchcraft input jack
3 way toggle switch 
black plastic neck binding 
Mop inlays 
Natural finish
Strapbuttons
ViK Guitars Case


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2010)

Looking great so far man.

That thing is going to be a beast!


----------



## fretninjadave (May 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looking great so far man.
> 
> That thing is going to be a beast!


 


I'm practally busting at the seams . It will be my first non-used guitar that I dont feel remotely getto about.


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2010)

Looks nice so far


----------



## ViK-master (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, Dave, for sharing this. If you don't mind I'll be posting here from time to time with some comments and details on the progress.


----------



## fretninjadave (May 30, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> Thanks, Dave, for sharing this. If you don't mind I'll be posting here from time to time with some comments and details on the progress.


 
I would perfer it if you did bro. You can explain it better than me.


----------



## lctdmf (May 30, 2010)

What are the holes for?


----------



## ILuvPillows (May 31, 2010)

Glad to see the English website fully up a running (forgot how awesome the Caprice series looked  )


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 1, 2010)

lctdmf said:


> What are the holes for?



I use only natural animal hide glue for all kind of joints on a guitar. This is absolutly the same glue as used for crafting violines, top-line acoustics, etc. In my personal opinion it's the most "musical" glue and unlike most synthetic glues or epoxy it does give the wood an opportunity to "breathe" and continuously dry through the years (wood never dries till the very end btw), as well as adopt well to any kind of humidity and temperature changes. But it has some minuses too. It needs to be applied hot on hot surface and that's why it dries very fast. So there's really a short time to press the joint. I previously fix both parts of the joint with screws, so after applying the glue I can easily and fast place them at exactly the right positions before I press them with clamps.


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 1, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> Glad to see the English website fully up a running (forgot how awesome the Caprice series looked  )



Thanks!

And by the way new* Caprice S7* prototype also looks HOT!


----------



## vansinn (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking great so far, keep it coming.. 
I dig the headstock shape


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting build!


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
This project runs really well. It's pretty easy and plesant to craft another Black Lotus 7 for Dave as he's really a nice guy!

Just for the record, ash, bubiga and maple used for this build are 20 years+ old (since milled) and air dried which is very rare these days.

The progress.
I prepared and glued the headstock today











Did most of the routing, including ViK ISNC set-neck system






And had a few hours of joy "sculpting" its "face"









































This model has pretty a complicated carve, so most of the profiling and sanding made by hands. But that's definitely worth the time and effort, just look at the pics above.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 2, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And by the way new* Caprice S7* prototype also looks HOT!


 

Trust me, i've been watching it like a hawk. Waiting for the full completion of neck to body...it's truly torture having to wait 

The black lotus arm contour has really started to grow on me recently. Interesting stuff.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 2, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> Trust me, i've been watching it like a hawk. Waiting for the full completion of neck to body...it's truly torture having to wait
> 
> The black lotus arm contour has really started to grow on me recently. Interesting stuff.


 

I think it gives it its own look


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 4, 2010)

I see Dave hasn't updated this thread yet so let it be me who does.

since the last time we had the headstock glued and rosewood headplate glued





















And I also worked on the back side





















Ready back side really affected the look of the front side


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 4, 2010)

Here we go 






Rough cut





taking shape






lookin awesome


















Hello fretboard


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow looking great! Looking forward to hearing what you think of this once it's finished


----------



## Syrinx (Jun 4, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> lookin awesome



Indeed


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wow looking great! Looking forward to hearing what you think of this once it's finished


 

I will probobly try and make a vid after I get it .


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 4, 2010)

Syrinx said:


> Indeed


 
Thanks.


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 5, 2010)

And some progress for today.

First f all I cut frets slots on the fingerboard







Time to set the neck

As I've mentioned before I use for Black Lotus 7 model ViK ISNC-S set-neck system which is a little bit shorter that standard ISNC and goes to the end of neck pickup cavity











This system uses very specific angles for body neck/joint and special "wedge" shape

Ready. The neck fits the cavity very well. But I'll glue it only after gluing the fretboard
















And here it is - first time ever! - Black Lotus 7 CS David Oh


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 5, 2010)

Freakin beautiful .M y fingers are gettin itchy


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 7, 2010)

Some progress for today.











Anf route the controls cavity






Angled jack input






Rods for wire from pickups

Bridge











Neck











Strapbuttons holes






Ready






Here's what we have for the moment.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 8, 2010)

Installing the Truss rod and fretboard today so here we go











Slightly angled to compinsate for neck twist












Degrease and prepair wood for glue






clamp it


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 11, 2010)

So the neck is glued






With help of a plane and sanding paper I profiled compound radius on the fretboard - 12-20"
















I cut off the segment under neck pickup






And then glued plastic binding with cement

In a few hours I got back to that neck and made it look pretty











A also planned the headstock to 14mm thick











Here's what we have for today


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good, dude.


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 16, 2010)

In a usual way of thing we should do inlay work now, but as far as we haven't come up with final layout I decided not to waste time and procced with the neck

The profile - _Shredmaster 7 _- in progress.
















I always do neck profile by hands, with the help of a plane, chisels and sanding paper. Man made neck always feels warm in hands and always (if done well) feels good and comfortable.





















I'll make the heal smoothier after glue the neck in

Time to place side markers





















The maple part shows some figuring btw











As you can see in the pics the nek is pretty thin - 18.5mm at the 1th fret and 20.5mm at 12.
It's basically a modern D or ellipse shape, very sleak and fast. Dave, you'll have to lock your seat-belts before playing ;D

Say the headstock has been glued here, huh?






And the whole stuff as it's now


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 16, 2010)

Some preparation











And the neck is set


----------



## Sullen (Jun 17, 2010)

WOW!!! That's beautiful, really gorgeous...


----------



## Wretched (Jun 17, 2010)

He does beautiful work!


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks!

So, finally some progress after the shop moving.
The neck is set-in, I worked on he "heal" shape to make it extremely comfortable.
















Here it is now:











And then time to work on the inlays came.

These funny guys are gonna be sitting on this fretboard soon






White mop blanks






Some drawing






this is how it's gonna look without "shades"






Nik proposed an idea to make every skull to "bite" the fret which was supposed to cover the thees otherway. Like this:






The second
















That is the first stage only. Afterall the skulls are gonna look pretty similar to the way they look on the printed pics. eyeholes etc will be black as well as the contours.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 22, 2010)

... oh my


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 22, 2010)

fuckin sweet.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved it. Then I saw the inlays


----------



## ViK-master (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everybody!

Due to the customer's doubts about inlay pattern we basically had no movements within the last two weeks.
I did cut the whole picture of MOP






Then I cut the slash of Black MOP blanks


























But then suddently David asked me to do another thing as he'd changed his mind and found smth he did really like. So, it's not so easy to give up that piece of work but my rule is: the best client is happy client, so I draw the layout 






Then turned it to black mop
















I hope this time we'll do it faster as I'm eager to give that Black Lotus a try asap.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn I love these inlays! Awesome work


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 8, 2010)

Really respectable that you were willing to make the change and didnt hold any grudges. Kudos on that.

Love the new inlay (never keen on skulls in general)


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 8, 2010)

Muchhhh better inlay


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 8, 2010)

I would like to say again Vik Is a great guy and backs up his work 110% .
It was my fault but he has been gracious the whole time, and I couldnt thank him enough for the beautiful work he has done .I would recomend His guitars to anyone. Kudos to Vik for an Awesome dude and Awesome guitars...


----------



## ViK-master (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, bro, and you're welcome! Can't wait to hear some tunes by your band with that Black Lotus))


----------



## Bungle (Jul 8, 2010)

That's going to be gorgeous when it's finished. Love the neck, especially with the flame maple.



ILuvPillows said:


> Really respectable that you were willing to make the change and didnt hold any grudges. Kudos on that.


 Very gracious of the luthier to do so.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the new inlays much better than those skulls, nice choice


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I like the new inlays much better than those skulls, nice choice


 
Thanks dude


----------



## ViK-master (Jul 12, 2010)

We have double update this time.

The inlay work







Placing the mop






cut the contour






Routing with Dremel 











Some adjustments and the mop is in the wood






Gluing with colored epoxy






So, the epoxy dried and ready for sanding

This is how the inlay looks after the sanding and lemon oil applied
















Now we finally can install the fretwire - N/S 18%, 2,61mm wide, made in Germany

Cut to pieces






Right there


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 12, 2010)

Better than I could imagine


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome inlays. I can't wait to see the finished product! 
Fretninjadave is gonna be a lucky dude when he gets this! But then I'm gonna hate him


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 12, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Awesome inlays. I can't wait to see the finished product!
> Fretninjadave is gonna be a lucky dude when he gets this! But then I'm gonna hate him


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 12, 2010)

i love that inlay!

i need to practice my inlaying technique...

also out of curiosity, what grit sandpaper do you radius the board with?


----------



## Chrisbetty (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## ViK-master (Jul 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> also out of curiosity, what grit sandpaper do you radius the board with?



I usually do it starting from P80 and up to P800 (P80, P120, P180, P240, P320, P400, P600, P800).


----------



## Thep (Jul 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bungle (Jul 12, 2010)

That eye inlay is just incredible. I can't imagine how steady your hands need to be to route the fretboard like that.


----------



## ViK-master (Aug 3, 2010)

Bungle said:


> That eye inlay is just incredible. I can't imagine how steady your hands need to be to route the fretboard like that.



Just a health will and experience!

Thanks!

Some progress for a few weeks.

The EVIL is right here :











So the shop is set up after moving to another place and we can procced

The routing






and a few stages and depths






front side






back side






Let's see how it fits






Ready for sanding and coating






Let's do some fretwork

Protect the fingerboard with tape






Then do the edges smooth with special file






Then level the frets with japanese leveler






Then some handsanding, after which there're still scratches on the wire






We'll remove them by polishing by Dremel

first microsanding






Then polishing






Remove the tape and take a look at these shiny perfect frets!





















I loaded some of the hardware onto the body to see how it's gonna look






Dave, these premium Gotoh knobs are specially for you as they're far not stock option :drinks:. 
















Then I again covered the fretboard with another tape and nearly finished sanding all the guitar before coating.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 3, 2010)

so close man. i can smell it


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 3, 2010)

MOAR!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh man this is going to look soo good


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 5, 2010)

rcsierra13 said:


> oh man this is going to look soo good


 
I agree.hehe


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ViK-master (Aug 6, 2010)

The guitar is sanded, degreased and ready for nitro sealer






















And the first stage of coating has finally happended


----------



## D0mn8r (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking Saweeet man!


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my Lord, this is astonishing! Dave, you're one lucky man, and Vik, you're one talented luthier  Beautiful stuff!


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 6, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Oh my Lord, this is astonishing! Dave, you're one lucky man, and Vik, you're one talented luthier  Beautiful stuff!


 
Thanks dude ,I'm sure Vik appriciates that as well .


----------



## ViK-master (Aug 7, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> Thanks dude ,I'm sure Vik appriciates that as well .



Sure I do!
I love this project and what's gonna come out in the end .

Today I got to make a few shots as the laquer was dry enough.




































I'll sand the body and reapply the sealer once again on Monday as a processing for filling grain of mahogany.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 7, 2010)

wow i dont come to the luthery section very much. just now saw this. this is looking incredible!!! that looks like one hell of a comfortable forearm contour too!


----------



## got_tone (Aug 7, 2010)

wow!


----------



## ViK-master (Aug 20, 2010)

Since the last update we had some intermediate progress by sanding and sealing the body.

A few adys ago I sanded the guitar once again, extremely carefully and with a higher grade of sandpaper, becauseI was tol apply the last (I believe) coating of high gloss nitro laquer and the surface must be perfect for the best result





















Then the proud logo took its place on the headstock 






Now it's officially one of us! 

And yesterday the body got high gloss on front side
















And it's gorogous satin on the back and sides


























A few days to dry before buffing while we oil/wax the neck


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 20, 2010)

SIQ .... with a capital Q !!!

Your website has some very exquisite axes


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking really neat, Vic. Sexy body thickness and profile; I most definately do not favour thick bodies, nor those carved deeply to allow for a big stomack. And I like your attention to detail..


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 20, 2010)

Amazing work again. How do you accomplish the forearm carve on the body?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just WOW. 

As said earlier by someone, your attention to detail deff. does not get overlooked!


----------



## 777 (Aug 21, 2010)

Absolutely phenomenal craftsmanship!!!

Please dont put pickup rings on it!!!!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 21, 2010)

777 said:


> Absolutely phenomenal craftsmanship!!!
> 
> Please dont put pickup rings on it!!!!!


 
^^^^^^^


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 21, 2010)

Mighty sweet! Not pimpy or gawdy. Stunning, yet understated. Very tasteful.


----------



## ViK-master (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, fellows!
This Lotus is almost done and Dave and me we're just dying to here its voice . 



JaeSwift said:


> Amazing work again. How do you accomplish the forearm carve on the body?



Mostly by chisels, then sanding with sander.

No pickup ring for sure!

Technically it's to be finished this week, then shipped to Texas. So some more updates to be posted soon!


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 2, 2010)

So we have just a couple of "episodes" left.

This time we're gonna oil the neck.

First some very careful sanding the neck and then protection of the coating with tapes






And then apply a few coatings of tung oil finish






The wood shows some really nice contrast and flame pattern on the maple


























And let it dry.

Today I did most of the preparation to assemly.

First I cut off the rest of rosewood at top-lock area and fixed the nut











Then placed the floyd rose











I also prepared the neck pickup for appropriate function






Then protected the neck with tape again to sand front side before buffing






This process leads through a number of actions, and after first stage the laquer looks like this












After the last like this





















Pretty shiny but real gloss will only be reached after polishing/buffing which is left for tomorrow.

P.S. So to say I managed to hear some sounds from this monster while placing the trem. And I must say I'm gonna sleep pretty well tonight)).


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 2, 2010)

oh wow... what a pretty finish!


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 2, 2010)

I came.

It looks so great man .


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 3, 2010)

OMGAWD!  

I just want to eat it. It looks so tasty...


----------



## Asrial (Sep 3, 2010)

Duuuude!!!
How much for an order?!


----------



## Jontain (Sep 3, 2010)

That guitar is epic, really epic.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 3, 2010)

Asrial said:


> Duuuude!!!
> How much for an order?!


I can't realy talk about it , but you can send him an e-mail or contact him on here or vikguitars.com
I'm sure he would be more than happy to give you a quote.

Im glad all you guys like it .


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 3, 2010)

Impressive 

Great work man


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 4, 2010)

I was too tired yesterday to post the update so I'm doing it today.

I polished the top till it started to shine like the sun
































so we can load it with all the electronics now, but that's gonna happen only on Monday as I need to refresh a bit after 2 assemlies performed this week.

This









And this


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 4, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> I was too tired yesterday to post the update so I'm doing it today.
> 
> I polished the top till it started to shine like the sun
> 
> ...


 

Great work my friend that bass is tits dude .


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 10, 2010)

So this* Black Lotus 7 CS* has finally been finished!
Some minor adjastments and detailed setup left but it aready rocks!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautiful guitars! You do amazing work!


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 10, 2010)

Always amazing work ,Thanks for making me the superbeast dude I will cherish it forever...


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just delicious! Love everything about it, congrats!


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, friends!

That's a true joy to craft a musical instrument with your hands and then watch some pretty cool musician plays music on it. This build was a pleasure and here's the froot


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## ViK-master (Sep 14, 2010)

And some pics from the rehearsal to see the Lotus in "live" action


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 14, 2010)

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo
thanks Nik for making sure its in perfect working order. you rock bro.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome, I'll be looking forward to a NGD thread and a review when that shows up


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, I'll be looking forward to a NGD thread and a review when that shows up


 
For sure dude it's the first thing I'm gonna do.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 15, 2010)

Setup, shot and ready to ship


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 15, 2010)

No hardcase? Id be dissapointed


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 15, 2010)

seems like a top notch case none the less. hell, hufs guitars are even more expensive than Vik's and that doesnt even include a sick gig bag like this. so somethings better than nothing.

love your builds!


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 16, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> No hardcase? Id be dissapointed



I beg you wouldn't. You'd just need to specify that placing your order. 

Otherwise I supply my guitars with custom made to fit the shape cases. 










They loaded with plastic protection on front, back and sides. As well as special filler which is 1" thick on the front side and 9/16" on the back. There's usually artificial fur inside the case











but not this time as the guitar is gonna settle in Texas and there's no need in additional warming .

So the case is light, tight, safe and feels very comfortable behind you back instead of wood box killing your hands of heavy weight. 

And it's actually nearly a hundred bucks worth, not too cheap shit I guess, consdering I make no upcharge for the case.

Would you still feel dissapointed?

P.S> Even this kind of art hapens on a customer's demand .


----------



## Jontain (Sep 16, 2010)

wow.... just wow.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 16, 2010)

do you make the hard cases also? if yes may I see a pic of one?


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 16, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> do you make the hard cases also? if yes may I see a pic of one?



No, Dave. I use "ready to buy in a shop" cases by Gator, Gewa, etc.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 16, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> No, Dave. I use "ready to buy in a shop" cases by Gator, Gewa, etc.


 


I was just checking.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 16, 2010)

So this *Black Lotus 7 David Oh CS* page is now available at vikguitars.com

and I'm about to appload some more cool pics here))


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 16, 2010)

And the last process update in this thread. 
Here's the beast in all beauty!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 16, 2010)

The duality fan fret in the back looks delicious


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 16, 2010)

damn dude it looks amazing .i cant wait to try it on.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 20, 2010)

So the guitar is crossing the Atlantic ocean and as far as there's nothing else I can do about it it's probably time for some summary.
First of all I'd like to say THANKS! to Dave for being that a nice kind of a customer. He was always there when I needed his help or decision or opinion on the process, etc. It's hard to count now but I believe we exchanged maybe a few hundreds emails within that period. But in fact what really matters is that he did really care (and he's I beg) about what was coming out. Believe me or not a custom guitar in process of crafting is like a blank sheet of paper which is being filled not only by a luthier but by a customer as well and from the very beginning. She absorbs every bit of creators feelings and mood and will and love. So in the end you get something with a character and personality not just piece of wood with strings on it. What you gve is what you get. 
Sometimes just a kind word from a customer may seriously raise mood and strength after a hard working day. I was lucky enough to hear hundreds of those "right" words after posting pics of the progress. So thank you, bro, for those as well. I strongly hope you'll find some more when you get it, not the bad stuff)). 
I must say that now David Oh is official endorser for ViK Guitars, model Black Lotus 7. He applied for the program and he's getting his axe now. So, welcome to the family, man!

And in the end I'd like to thank everyone who's been with us wihin the process. Thanks for opinions, likes and dislikes, wows and stuff! I do care!
Cheers, 
ViK


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuck yeah man just a couple of days now
I'm proud to own and now endorse your guitars.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 25, 2010)

So the guitar arrived today. All in time but broken . the headstock was broken in transit. We've discussed the trouble with Dave and arranged fixing. We'll keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 25, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> So the guitar arrived today. All in time but broken . the headstock was broken in transit. We've discussed the trouble with Dave and arranged fixing. We'll keep you posted on the progress.



 Hardshell cases are required for any type of shipping even more so across the world.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 25, 2010)

I've performed repairs on many guitars shipped from US or Japan in hardshell cases. As well as I've shipped guitars in my cases many times and never had an issue, they did even mostly come in tune. But shit happens. Lesson learned.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 25, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> I've performed repairs on many guitars shipped from US or Japan in hardshell cases. As well as I've shipped guitars in my cases many times and never had an issue, they did even mostly come in tune. But shit happens. Lesson learned.


It's just an unfortunate risk that most people take. Not saying shipping in a hard shell case wouldn't cause a broken headstock either but if properly packaged nothing should really be moving within the case and thus nothing should break.

Sorry to hear about the guitar - definitely a looker and after all the work done on it it must blow for both of you.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 25, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about the guitar but your work is amazing!
So wish I had the cash to do work with you.
Absolutely love the arm contour that I enjoy about EBMM guitars but I could never get along with any of their specs, especially for the price paid.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 25, 2010)

FUCK, and the terible thing is it plays and sounds fucking amazing. The accoustics alone will blow you away. Even broken this thing plays better than all the other customs i've played. 
it reminds me of the movie blow
"i was overwhelmed by the best feeling of my life folowed but the worst feeling of my life"

it will get fixed 
its just a matter of time
DAMN IT


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 26, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> It's just an unfortunate risk that most people take. Not saying shipping in a hard shell case wouldn't cause a broken headstock either but if properly packaged nothing should really be moving within the case and thus nothing should break.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the guitar - definitely a looker and after all the work done on it it must blow for both of you.



Dude, I don't think you should teach me how to pack my guitars. The guitar was in custom "fit to shape" case with additional protective stuff for the headstock and the case was in box. But still you're right about the risks and shit happened this time. Excessive ammount of pressure or being thrown would cause that type of damage. Actually the damage it pretty easy to fix and shouldn't leave any signs of fixing after. So it's mostly about time and nerves for us.


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 26, 2010)

Dave just sent me the pics of the box the case was in. Franckly speaking after I saw that I tend to think we're the hell lucky guys. That Lotus's definately survived a disaster and came out alive. The box was brand new "not a scratch" condition when was shipped.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> Dude, I don't think you should teach me how to pack my guitars.


I wasn't trying to - just stating my opinion. In the end it's whatever you and the buyer agreed to


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, you're right about the hardshell cases and risks of avoiding. 
Though it was well packed and considering EMS service was not supposed to be handled that way.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

So what actually happened? did the headstock snap off behind the nut?


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 26, 2010)

So the damage isn't to big. The headstock was broken along the joint on the backside. Rejoint and refinish for the headstock will be needed. Would that has been glued by epoxy, a lot of cracked/torn wood would be in the area. Thank to hide glue, it just unjointed. So after fixing it should be like new. Otherwise I'd have to rebuild the whole neck.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that happened... It's so unfortunate, specially when we're talking about such a beautiful guitar ... Too bad I can't see the pictures of the finished guitar, and happy at the same time I can't see the pictures of the broken guitar


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 28, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that happened... It's so unfortunate, specially when we're talking about such a beautiful guitar ... Too bad I can't see the pictures of the finished guitar, and happy at the same time I can't see the pictures of the broken guitar


 
atleast you didnt play it while broken and have it still smoke any other custom only to have to send it back in two days
It kills me to have to wait longer but I know forsure that the guitar is infact a fucking amazing guitar.

I appriciate all of your guy's coments thanks dudes


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 28, 2010)

wow talk about luck.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 28, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> wow talk about luck.


 
Yeah, kinda
I wouldn't call it luck though.
and I can't even begin to tell you how awesome it is "even Broken".

Also sorry about the shit pic's I promise the next ones you see will be alot better.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 28, 2010)

As unfornunate as it is, looking at pics 2 and 4, it seems the stringlock kept the string tension at bay, prevented the whole thing from being ripped.
I know it's no comfort, having myself had a headstock break in an most unfortunate way, but this looks very fixable to me.

I'm sure it'll still end up a totally great instrument after the additional flying time 'cross the waters..


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 28, 2010)

vansinn said:


> As unfornunate as it is, looking at pics 2 and 4, it seems the stringlock kept the string tension at bay, prevented the whole thing from being ripped.
> I know it's no comfort, having myself had a headstock break in an most unfortunate way, but this looks very fixable to me.
> 
> I'm sure it'll still end up a totally great instrument after the additional flying time 'cross the waters..


 
Yeah tis true but what can I do I just sent it back yesterday


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

This made my stomach hurt. I'm so sorry for you man, that thing is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunate indeed. What's even more unfortunate is that for the price you paid, you only get a repair. :\


----------



## ViK-master (Sep 29, 2010)

teqnick said:


> Yeah, unfortunate indeed. What's even more unfortunate is that for the price you paid, you only get a repair. :\



Not really. The character of the damage allows to fix it so that it be basically new, without any signs or misperfections of a repair. So in this case it's only about the time.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 29, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> Not really. The character of the damage allows to fix it so that it be basically new, without any signs or misperfections of a repair. So in this case it's only about the time.


 
Truth.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 14, 2010)

So as you know EMS broke the guitar in delivery . We (me and Dave) worked out recovery scheme and the guitar has come back to me to be fixed.

Actually the damage is pretty easy to fix, and we're lucky guys to have this to deal with, not what could have happened considering signs of the damage the box with the case shows.

So the headstock was uglued by the hit.
















Two small cracks appeared on the laquer on the front side











Removed the hardware and protected the guitar from scratches etc






And gently glued it back


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 14, 2010)

glad to know it can be repaired!


----------



## Raist (Oct 14, 2010)

That makes me sad, a transporting business that can't do their job. Really unprofessional from them.


----------



## D0mn8r (Oct 14, 2010)

Raist said:


> That makes me sad, a transporting business that can't do their job. Really unprofessional from them.


 
 Unfortunately, there are far too many such stories; no matter whom you ship with, someone, somewhere has had a terrible experience with them. 
There are of course, many sucsessful deliveries carried out every day, but its is a gamble all the same.

I'm glad this guitar survived and will live to fight another day!!!!
Better luck on the return shipping!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2010)

Raist said:


> That makes me sad, a transporting business that can't do their job. Really unprofessional from them.



Sorry, if it hadn't been inadequately packed in a small box containing a soft case this wouldn't have happened. I just packed a $700 guitar better than that to ship from PA to NY  The packing instruction for fragile items from FedEx for example call for double boxing and 6" of padding total on all sides.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 15, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Sorry, if it hadn't been inadequately packed in a small box containing a soft case this wouldn't have happened. I just packed a $700 guitar better than that to ship from PA to NY  The packing instruction for fragile items from FedEx for example call for double boxing and 6" of padding total on all sides.



Dude, you have no idea about the case softness as well as the box damage. Though that was obviously my fault not to charge extra for hard shell case and more for shipping (actual cost for EMS ran us almost 100$, with hard shell case weight that would be about 130$).
Anyway we've worked through and next week the guitar in brand new condition in a brand new hard shell case ships back to Dave.

On the other hand I'm happy to play those axes once again as they hardly ever get back to me, except the local ones, sure. And I'm also good to know everything on fixing is done well by me and Dave will actually get brand new guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 15, 2010)

Possible language issue, the kind of case you used is called a soft shell case. Which would have been fine if it had been padded enough by double boxing and using enough padding material in/between the boxes. As for the box damage it's pretty evident in the photos that were posted. It looks like it took a hit lengthwise and the box compressed. The shock popped the glue joint and cracked the headstock veneer as well as potentially causing a hairline crack in the edge of the headstock radiating out from the scarf joint (can't tell if it's wood or just a hairline finish crack in the pics).

Looking at your pics the box doesn't look too bad having gone Belarus -> US -> Belarus (I'm assuming he returned it in the same box you shipped it to him in, if not then I apologize as you're right I don't know how it was packed on the trip to him)


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 15, 2010)

maybe try different glue?


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 15, 2010)

*technomancer*, I've described the case earlier. Don't let the pics fool you, it's loaded with plastic at all sides as well as 1" insides of "bumble-resin" (not sure how that'd be in English). This type of cases (and a guitar in it) can survive a severe strike easily (checked many times). And there was also a special pad which would not let the top of the headstock tauch the back side of the case, even pressed pretty hard. The pics of the box were taken by Dave in Texas, not Belarus, so that was one way transit at that time. If you look closer you'll see that the box shows some really noticable bend in approx. 3-5 frets area. So I'm sure it wasn't just compressed like you said. The box was not deformed height-wise even when it came back here. So the most likely scenario is that it's was pressed or hit by something from the front side while it was fixed on the botom and top, like if it was standing at an angle to a wall and bend hardly from the front side. 
Though it doen't matter any more. What's done is done.

*metalvince333*, it's hard not to be sarcastic here, seriously, but I'll explain once again. Would it be glued by epoxy or titebond for example it would've broken nearby the joint, (torn woods, cracks and the stuff), not just unglued. And Dave would never get basically new guitar back. 
Straight to your proposal, I've been crafting guitars for years, not for days. I've tried most of existing glue types and finally came to using animal hide glue by some serious reasons, not just for fun. It's a kind of a mess to cook it everytime and stricktly follow the procedure (otherwise you'll get shit), but it's superior if you craft musical instruments, not furniture. I want most of my guitars, the tone, the reliability against wrap, easy servicing, long live existance, etc. That's why I use natural hide glue, nitro-laquer, lots of handwork and other "vintage" stuff. I do NOT suppose my guitars be a strike weapon. They should be handled with care, escpecially if you pay a hundred bucks for the delivery.
BTW, do you know what usually happens when a good violin falls and hits solid ground? In most cases it just deassembles apart by the joints, so all the parts keep safe, not cracked. Then it's just carefully glued again and it still can sing for ages like it was never broken.


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 16, 2010)

ViK-master said:


> *technomancer*, I've described the case earlier. Don't let the pics fool you, it's loaded with plastic at all sides as well as 1" insides of "bumble-resin" (not sure how that'd be in English). This type of cases (and a guitar in it) can survive a severe strike easily (checked many times). And there was also a special pad which would not let the top of the headstock tauch the back side of the case, even pressed pretty hard. The pics of the box were taken by Dave in Texas, not Belarus, so that was one way transit at that time. If you look closer you'll see that the box shows some really noticable bend in approx. 3-5 frets area. So I'm sure it wasn't just compressed like you said. The box was not deformed height-wise even when it came back here. So the most likely scenario is that it's was pressed or hit by something from the front side while it was fixed on the botom and top, like if it was standing at an angle to a wall and bend hardly from the front side.
> Though it doen't matter any more. What's done is done.
> 
> *metalvince333*, it's hard not to be sarcastic here, seriously, but I'll explain once again. Would it be glued by epoxy or titebond for example it would've broken nearby the joint, (torn woods, cracks and the stuff), not just unglued. And Dave would never get basically new guitar back.
> ...


 fair enough..


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 16, 2010)

It was actually packed well It should'nt have happened in most situations .The Fact is, it was mishandled by some asshole who dosen't give a shit about work ethic.

Vik is an innocent party in this ,I will take pics of the whole opening to show you he does a good job. Why would he spend 4 months making somthing this nice , only to ship it half assed ? I know for a fact he felt confident as was I about shipping it . Unfortunatly SHIT HAPPEN'S and their's not much you can do about it.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 16, 2010)

So here're some pics of the fixing progress

















After applying oil and wax the joint will look exatly the way it looked before.

The front side is laquered and looks perfect as well


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very clean fix on an even cleaner guitar


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

That is an awesome repair. I was wondering how those cracks/chips on the front of the headstock were going to look after the repair, but it looks flawless.

I follow your threads like crazy. Watching your work is like watching art come together, it's great.


----------



## Raist (Oct 16, 2010)

This video has some interesting points on neck and headstock joints and construction btw, a very informative watch.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 16, 2010)

Really nice guy there! Thanks!
Nothing new though.


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 26, 2010)

So yesterday the guitar was finished after the laquer dried.











I slightly oiled and waxed the backside of the neck
















And reassembled the guitar






It plays and sounds just as well as it did before. 
That could be the end of the story but something happend later on that night...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 26, 2010)

WHAT?! What happenedddddd?


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 26, 2010)

Later on that night there was a gig in Minsk where SERDCE and legendary SADIST played. 
On Dave's suggestion I prepared that Lotus as of Nik's SERDCE second guitar for the show. And it naturally saved the show as the 5th string broke on the OFR at Nik's Lotus at the end of first track, but he just plugged another Lotus and played next song on this while I resetuped his guitar . So this Black Lotus 7 basically got into his first gig-battle in hands of a guy who was "the engine of creation" for this ViK Guitars series. And this beast did it just well!

But that's not the end of the story. A bit later, backstage I had some time with Tommy Talamanca of Sadist and that guy checked the guitar as well and really liked it. So basically this Black Lotus gets some great story/legend even before it finally reaches his owner!


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 26, 2010)

The two bands after the show


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's this axe in Nik's hands on that show


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 28, 2010)

And now it's in new case ready to ship


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude, is there a link that I can go to to see all the photos? For some reason the pictures ViK put up won't load ... And I really, REALLY want to see them!


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 29, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> also out of curiosity, what grit sandpaper do you radius the board with?



Starting from P80 and up to P800. Basically P80-120-180-240-320-400-600-800.

And the guitar's been shipped today. Hope it all goes well this time .


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 29, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Dude, is there a link that I can go to to see all the photos? For some reason the pictures ViK put up won't load ... And I really, REALLY want to see them!



Here's slide show with some pics. I can also reupload finals on another server.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Going forward lets start sending the pics to the guitar owner and if the owner wants to post them they can. We're trying to cut out dealers posting to this section.*


----------



## ViK-master (Oct 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> *Going forward lets start sending the pics to the guitar owner and if the owner wants to post them they can. We're trying to cut out dealers posting to this section.*



Ok. Not a problem


----------

